# خوسيه مارتي شاعر كوبا وبطلها الوطني



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ولهذا الموضوع ايضا تابع
لموضوع تاريخ كوبا 

اتمنى ان ينال الرضى 


الفهرس : 
1- افكار مارتي الخالدة 
2- خوسيه مارتي رمز للبطولة في جمهورية كوبا 
3- خوسيه مارتي شاعر كوبا الذي احب العرب 
4- الشعوب العربية في حدقة خوسيه مارتي 
5- كتاب الى الوطن : خوسيه مارتي 
6- قصيدة اعرف مصر 
7- الخطاب الذي ألقاه رئيس جمهورية كوبا، فيدل كاسترو روس، في جلسة اختتام أعمال "المؤتمر الدولي من أجل التوازن العالمي"، تكريماً للذكرى الخمسين بعد المائة لولادة بطلنا الوطني خوسيه مارتيه، في التاسع والعشرين من كانون الثاني/يناير 2003
8- الخاتمة 

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم 
تم نقل اسماء كثير هم المساهمون الاصليون في انجاز هذا العمل الرائع 
وما انا إلا ناقل لكم


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*أفكار مارتيه الخالدة*
*تأملات الرفيق فيدل كاسترو روس**قبل أيام قليلة جداً، بعث لي شخص صديق بنص تقرير صادر عن شركة "غالوب"، وهي الشركة الأمريكية الشهيرة لاستطلاع الرأي. أخذتُ أتصفّح هذه المادّة بانعدام طبيعي للثقة بسبب المعلومات الكاذبة والمنافقة التي يتم استخدامها عادة بحق وطننا.*
*كان ذلك التقرير عبارة عن استطلاع للرأي حول التعليم تم إدراج كوبا ضمنه، وهي التي يتم عادة إغفالها. يبحث ذلك الاستطلاع الوضع في أربع مناطق من العالم، وهي آسيا وأوروبا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية. وقد شمل في بعض من جوانبه بضع بلدان كاريبية.*
*السؤال الأول: هل تتم معاملة أطفال بلدك بكرامة واحترام؟ الرد الإيجابي: آسيا 73%؛ أوروبا 67%؛ أفريقيا 60%؛ أمريكا اللاتينية 41%. إذا ما أخذنا البلدان الكاريبية، ذكرت "غالوب" بأنه لم يردّ على هذا السؤال بالإيجاب في هايتي إلا 13%.*
*السؤال الثاني: هل الفرصة متاحة أمام أبناء بلدك للتعلم والنموّ يومياً؟  ردّ بالإيجاب في آسيا 75 بالمائة 75؛ وفي أوروبا 74% وفي أفريقيا و60% وفي أمريكا اللاتينية 56%. وهناك بلدان كثيرة من بلدان المنطقة كانت النسبة فيها دون الخمسين بالمائة.*
*السؤال الثالث: هل يمكن لأي شخص يريد الدراسة أن يصل إلى التعليم بغض النظر عن وضعه الاقتصادي؟ تُظهر الإجابات وضعا مؤلماً في كثير من بلدان أمريكا اللاتينية وإجابات أفضل في بلدان الكاريبي الناطقة بالإنكليزية.*
*لا أودّ الإساءة لأي من البلدان التي أذكرها، ولكن لا معنى لكتابة هذه السطور من دون ذكر المكان الذي شغلته كوبا –موضع كل ما يُنزلون بها من افتراءات- في الاستطلاع المذكور. احتلّت المكان الأول بين جميع بلدان العالم. كانت إجابة المشاركين في استطلاع "غالوب" بـِ "نعم" 93% رداً على السؤال الأول؛  وعلى السؤال الثاني 96%؛ والثالث 98%. وكما هو معروف، الكوبي معتاد على الإجابة على أي سؤال بكل صراحة.*
*نقطة أخرى تلفت الانتباه في الاستطلاع هي فنزويلا، حيث أجاب بـ "نعم" على السؤالين الأول والثاني 70% و80% على التوالي. يتعلق الأمر ببلد يعكف على تنفيذ برنامج واسع للقضاء على الأميّة والترويج للتعليم على جميع المستويات، في إطار عملية بدأت قبل سنوات قليلة جداً من اليوم. ولهذا فقد شغلت المرتبة الثانية في المنطقة.*
*أجاب بـ "نعم" على السؤال الثالث 82%، فاحتلت بذلك المكان الثاني في أمريكا اللاتينية والكاريبي، بعد ترينيداد وتوباغو، التي احتلّت المرتبة الثانية بنسبة 86%.*
*في بلدان هامّة من أمريكا اللاتينية، كالأرجنتين والمكسيك والبرازيل وتشيلي، ردّ المشاركون في الاستطلاع بالإيجاب على السؤال 57% في الأولى و56% في الثانية و52% في الثالثة و43% في الرابعة. بنتائج أفضل من هذه خرج كل من جمهورية الدومينيكان وبنما وأوروغواي وبيليز وبوليفيا، وذلك بنسبة 76% الأولى و73% الثانية و70% الثالثة و66% الرابعة و65% الخامسة. باراغواي وهايتى شغلتا أسوأ مكانين، وذلك بنسبة 17%.*
*تتعاون كوبا مجاناً مع هذين ومع بلدان كثيرة أخرى شقيقة من بلدان القارة، سواءً كان في مجال التعليم أو في مجال الصحة، مع تركيز خاص على تأهيل أطقم طبية. وهكذا تنفذ كوبا واجبها المارتيئي: "الوطن إنسانية"، كما أكد بطلنا الوطني.*
*في التاسع عشر من أيار/مايو حلت الذكرى الثالثة عشرة بعد المائة لمصرعه في دوس ريّوس عام 1895. وكما يعرف الجميع، التدخل العسكري للولايات المتحدة أفشل استقلال وطننا. عدد لا يحصى من أبناء وطننا استشهدوا في خضم الكفاح على مدار نحو 30 سنة.*
*طالما كانت القوة العظمى في الشمال معادية لنضالنا، إذ أنها كانت قد حددت صراحة ومنذ سنوات طويلة قدَر وطننا بأن يشكل جزءاً من أراضيها التي كانت في أوج توسّعها.*
*عندما حانت اللحظة، أفسح انهيار الإمبراطورية الإسبانية، التي لم تكن تغيب الشمس عنها أبداً، في المجال أمام انطلاق القوة الإمبريالية الجديدة لكي تنتزع كلاً من كوبا وبورتوريكو والفيليبين وغوام منها. بحثت عن ذرائع، واستخدمت الخداع والكذب، فاعترفت بأن الشعب الكوبي حراً ومستقلاً واقعاً وقانوناً، ساعيةً من وراء ذلك لكسب دعم المحاربين البواسل من أبنائه لكي يدعموا حرب التدخّل.*
*في تلك المعارك النهائية، لمع الإسبان بشجاعة جنودهم المعهودة وغباء حكومتهم. فأسطول سيرفيرا تمت تصفيته سفينة وراء الأخرى عند مخرج شرم سنتياغو دي كوبا على يد السفن المدرّعة الأمريكية، كما سبق وشرحنا في مناسبات سابقة، من دون أن يتمكن من إطلاق قذيفة مدفعية واحدة تقريباً. عملية الغش الكبرى جاءت بعد ذلك، حين تم، بعد نزع سلاح الشعب، فرض "تعديل بلات" واتفاقات اقتصادية جائرة على كوبا؛ فالبلاد، بعدما دُمّرت ونزفت، أصبحت بلا مفرّ ملكاً للولايات المتحدة.*
*هذه هي القصة الحقيقية.*
*ما الذي أخذ بالحدوث في الآونة الأخيرة؟ إنهم يفقدون صوابهم أمام مقاومة شعبنا التي لا تلين وأمام تقدمه المتواضع نحو عالم أكثر عدالة، بالرغم من اندثار المعسكر الاشتراكي والاتحاد السوفييتي.*
*إن "راديو مارتيه" و"تلفزيون مارتيه" وغيرهما من الأشكال المعاصرة للعدوان الإعلامي هي إهانة لاسم بطل الاستقلال، يسعون من خلالها لإذلال الشعب الكوبي وتدمير مقاومته.*
*سيل من الخطابات والأكاذيب ينهال على كوبا. يتكلّم ماكين، مرشّح بوش لرئاسة الإمبراطورية؛ ويتكلّم بوش نفسه. ضد من؟ ضد مارتيه. باسم من؟ باسم مارتيه.*
*يتكلمون عن تعذيب وحشيّ، وهو أمر لم يحدث أبداً في بلدنا، وحتى الأقل اطّلاعاً من الكوبيين يعرف ذلك. ومن الذي يتحدث عن التعذيب؟ ماك كين، المرشّح، وجورج بوش، الرئيس.*
*ماذا يقول المرشح؟*
*"أودّ أن أتوجه بالشكر لصديقيّ العزيزين في الكونغرس، لينكولن وماريو دياز-بالارت، وهما مدافعين كبيرين عن حريات الشعب الكوبي. إنهما رجلين شريفين ونزيهين. إنني أحترمهما وأعجب بهما جداً. إنهما أفضل عضوين في الكونغرس تمكنت من العمل معهما وعرفتهما...*
*أصدقائي، تتاح لنا اليوم في عيد استقلال كوبا الفرصة لإحياء الإرث الثقافي وأكثر جذور الشعب الكوبي تأصلاً...*
*المناضلون من أجل الحرية، الذين حققوا استقلال كوبا قبل أكثر من مائة سنة من اليوم، ما كان بوسعهم أن يتصوّروا بأن ذرّيتهم سيكونون قيد خوض نضال من أجل الحرية والديمقراطية بعد ذلك الموعد بقرن من الزمن...*
*يوماًً ما ستكون كوبا حليفاً هاماً لتحقيق الديمقراطية في هذا النصف من العالم...*
*نظام الاستبداد لن يدون حتى النهاية، ولن انتظر بصفتي رئيساً مكتوف الذراعين اليوم الذي يستطيع فيه الشعب الكوبي الاستمتاع بسعادة الحرية والديمقراطية. لن أنتظر...*
*ستجبِر إدارتي النظام الكوبي على إطلاق جميع السجناء السياسيين بدون قيد أو شرط وإجراء انتخابات تحت إشراف دوليّ...*
*يجب الإبقاء على الحظر حتى تنشأ تلك العناصر الأساسية للديمقراطية والديمقراطية الاجتماعيّة...*
*"لا بد من منع فنزويلا وبوليفيا من أن تحذوا حذو كوبا".*
*في كتابه "إيمان والداي"، اعترف ماك كين بأنه كان من بين التلاميذ الخمسة الأخيرين في دورته في "ويست بوينت". وها هو يثبت ذلك. وفي الفترة الأخيرة من سجنه كان ضعيفاً، ويعترف بذلك أيضاً. ألقى عدداً لا يحصى من القنابل على الشعب الفيتنامي. كم من الأرواح والأموال كلّفت تلك المغامرة؟ كانت قيمة أونصة الذهب آنذاك 35 دولاراً، وقد بذّروا في تلك الحرب 500 ألف مليون. ما زالت عواقب ذلك تُدفع اليوم. الأونصة التُرُويسية تعادل قيمتها اليوم ألف دولار، وها هم يبذرون اليوم في الحروب مئات الآلاف من الملايين سنوياً. مشكلات جديدة ومعقدة تنشأ. أين هي الحلول؟*
*ماذا قال الرئيس جورج دبليو بوش؟*
*"قبل 113 سنة من اليوم فقدت كوبا خوسيه مارتيه، شاعرها ورجُلها الوطني العظيم، وقبل 106 سنوات من اليوم حققت كوبا استقلالها، الذي وهب مارتيه حياته من أجله... لقد أثبت مارتيه وكلماته بأنهما أكثر يقيناً مما نتصور...*
*لم يقم النظام ولا حتى بتغييرات شكليّة. المنشقون ما يزالون يتعرضون للملاحقة والضرب والسجن...*
*"إن العالم يتابع باهتمام ما يفعله النظام الكوبي. إذا ما انفتح فعلاً وأجرى انفتاحاً على المعلومات واحترم الحريّات السياسيّة وحقوق الإنسان، يمكنه حينها أن يقول أنه قد بدأ بإحداث تغيير في البلاد... لن ندعهم يثبطوا عزمنا ويكذبوا علينا، ولن يسمح بذلك الشعب الكوبي أيضاً. بينما النظام ينأى بنفسه، سيواصل الشعب الكوبي تحركه بكرامة، بنزاهة، بشجاعة...*
*إن هذا هو أول يوم للتضامن مع الشعب الكوبي، ومن واجب الولايات المتحدة أن تتذكر هذه الأيام، أن تحييها، إلى أن تصل الحرية إلى كوبا.*
*من واجبنا أن ندعم كوبا إلى أن تتحول إلى بلد ديمقراطي، مسالم.*
*لقد ضاعفنا جهودنا لتشجيع الديمقراطية والحرية في كوبا، بما في ذلك الانفتاح على الإعلام، الوصول إلى المعلومات من خلال ‘راديو مارتيه‘...*
*ونريد أيضاً أن نمنح تصاريح لمنظمات غير حكومية ومؤسسات خيرية أخرى لكي يتمتع الشعب الكوبي بوصول إلى أجهزة الهاتف الخلويّة وشبكة إنترنيت...*
*عبر هذه الإجراءات، تمد الولايات المتحدة يدها إلى الشعب الكوبي. غير أننا نعلم بأن الحياة لن تتغيّر جذرياً ما لم يتغير شكل حكمهم. أولئك الذين عانوا على مدار عقود من الزمن، ربما يرون بأن هذه التغييرات مستحيلة، ولكن الحقيقة أنها حتميّة...*
*سيأتي اليوم الذي يُطلَق فيه سراح جميع السجناء السياسيين، وسيؤدي بنا ذلك إلى يوم عظيم آخر: حين تتمكن كوبا من انتخاب قادتها عبر التصويت في انتخابات حرة وعادلة...*
*بعد 113 سنة على وفاة خوسيه مارتيه، شاعر ورجلٌ وطنيّ جديد يعبّر عن أمل الشعب الكوبي. ويلي تشيرينو سيقدّم أغنية حاضرة في قلوب وشفاه الشعب الكوبي: "نويسترو ديّا فييني جيغاندو" (يومنا آتٍ).*
*عن طوق الجوع والحصار الذي مر عليه عقود من الزمن لا يقول شيئاً.*
*كان مارتيه عميق الفكر ومناهضاً للإمبريالية حتى النخاع. لم يدرك أحد مثله في عصره، بكل دقة، النتائج المشؤومة للمعاهدات النقديّة التي كانت الولايات المتحدة تحاول فرضها على البلدان الأمريكية اللاتينية، وهي معاهدات شكّلت رحم التجارة الحرة، المنبعثة اليوم بشروط أكثر اختلالاً من أي وقت مضى.*
*"عندما نقول وحدة اقتصادية، إنما نحن نقول وحدة سياسية. الشعب الذي يشتري يكون آمراً. والشعب الذي يبيع يكون خادماً. لا بد من موازنة التجارة، من أجل ضمان الحريّة. الشعب الذي يريد أن يكون حراً، فليكن حراً في تجارته". إنها مبادئ أعلنها مارتيه.*
*في ذلك العصر كانت المدفوعات تتم بالفضة أو الذهب. المدفوعات تتم اليوم بالورق.*
*في رسالة غير كاملة كتبها لصديقه مانويل ميركادو عشية مصرعه، أشار:*
*"... إنني معرَّض في كل يوم لخطر وهب حياتي لبلدي ولواجبي الحيلولة عبر استقلال كوبا دون تمدد الولايات المتحدة في جزر الأنتيل ونزولها بكل هذا الثقل الإضافي فوق أراضي [قارة] أمريكا –لأنني أدرك هذا الواجب وأنا عاقد العزم على أدائه. كل ما قمت به حتى هذا اليوم وما سأقوم به، إنما هو من أجل ذلك. كان لزاماً أن يتم الأمر بصمت وأشبه بأن يكون غير مباشر، لأن هناك أمور إذا أردت تحقيقها لا بد من تركها في الخفاء، وفي حال الإعلان عنها، إنما تخلق ما يفيض من العراقيل التي تمنع تحقيقها لهدفها".*
*لا يهم عدد المرات التي تتكرر فيها هذه الكلمات الحميميّة والبليغة التي تم عرضها بشكل مدهش.*
*بهذه العبارات النهائية في ذهنه، انطلق إلى القتال بعد ذلك بساعات قليلة، وبمبادرة ذاتية، في وجه الطابور الإسباني. ما كان بوسع أحد أن يردعه. وهو يمتطي فرسه في الصف الأول، تلقى ثلاثة أعيرة قاتلة أثناء تقدمه باندفاع.*
*في السادس والعشرين من تموز/يوليو 2004، في لحظة كانت قد انقضت فيها 3 سنوات على شروع بوش بأعمال القصف والتعذيب والقتل في حربه الباطلة على الحرب، وبعدما كانت قد بدأت حرب العراق، بحثتُ شخصيته الغريبة انطلاقاً من دراسة الكتاب الممتع "بوش على كرسي الطبيب"، للدكتور جوستين أ. فرانك، الذي يحتوي على واحدة من أبلغ الدراسات لشخصية جورج دبليو بوش وأوطدها أسساً:*
*"التآمر هو ظاهرة مشتركة بين مستهلكي الكحول، كما هو حال الاجتهاد، الذي يتجلّى في اتجاه بوش نحو تكرار كلمات وعبارات هامة، كما لو كان التكرار يساعده على البقاء هادئاً والمحافظة على الانتباه".*
*"بل وأنه إذا قبلنا أيضاً أن أيام تعاطي جورج دبليو بوش للكحول قد أصبحت من الماضي، يظل هناك التساؤل بشأن الضرر الدائم الذي أمكنه أن يكون قد أنزله به قبل أن يقلع عن استهلاكه -بغض النظر عن أثره الكبير على شخصيته والذي بوسعنا اّتباع أثره حتى موعد إقلاعه عنه بدون علاج. يتوجب على كل بحث نفسي أو نفسي-تحليلي شامل للرئيس بوش أن يستطلع مدى تغيُّر الدماغ ووظائفه خلال أكثر من عشرين سنة من الإدمان على تعاطي الكحول".*
*لم يقدم أي من خطيبيّ العشرين والحادي والعشرين من أيار/مايو ولا على ذكر الأبطال الكوبيين الخمسة المكافحين ضد الإرهاب، الذين سمحت المعلومات الواردة منهم بكشف مخططات بوسادا كارّيليس ومنع تفجير طائرات وهي في الجو وعلى متنها زائرين أجانب، من ضمنهم أمريكيين، من أجل ضرب السياحة. ضغطوا على الرئيسة البنمية ورشوها وساعدوا على إطلاق سراحه. سنتياغو ألفاريز قام بنقله إلى فلوريدا. لقد كشفتُ عن ذلك علناً وعلى الفور تقريباً. لقد تم التحقق من كل شيء. بعد ذلك عُثر بحوزة سنتياغو ألفريز على ترسانة هائلة من الأسلحة.*
*يريدون للإرهابيين والمرتزقة الإفلات من العقاب. كم تبلغها قلّة معرفتهم لكوبا وشعبها!*
*أكاذيب ماك كين وبوش الفظة تشكّل السبيل الوحيد لعدم الحصول على شيء مطلقاً من الشعب البطل الذي عرف كيف يقاوم قوة الإمبراطوريّة على مدى نحو نصف قرن من الزمن.*
*نودّ أن نثبت ذلك أمام التاريخ: الأفكار الخالدة التي رواها مارتيه بدمه لن تكون أبداً محلاً للخيانة!*
*فيدل كاسترو روز*
*22 أيار/مايو 2008*
*الساعة: 11:12 مساءً*​


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*خوسيه مارتي ، رمز للبطولة في جمهورية كوبا. رجل ثوري ، شاعر ومفكر*
*
المذيعة : 
ولد في هافانا ، في الثامن والعشرين من كانون الثاني لعام 1853 ، خوسيه خوليان مارتي اٍي بيريز ، البطل الوطني الكوبي ورائد أمريكا اللاتينية . 
حياته القصيرة والمعطاءة تشكل انموذجا" رائعا" لتكريس الذات في سبيل الكرامة الناجزة للإنسان في التاسعة من عمره ، تنكشف امام ناظريه حقيقة العبودية ، بكل همجيتها . 

مارتي : 






" حمراء كما في الصحراء 
أشرقت الشمس فوق الأفق 
وأضاءت عبدا ميتا ، 
معلقا" بشجرة "سبياء " جبلية 
طفل رآه : وارتجف 
تعاطفا" مع من يئنون 
وأسفل قدمي الميت ، اقسم ، 
ان يغسل ، بحياته ، الجريمة " 

المذيعة :
في مدرستين خاصتين في هافانا ، سان اناكليتو " و " سان بابلو " ، يبدأ بالتعرف علىالتراث العلمي الخصب ، على الآداب والعلوم ، من خلال استاذه ، الوطني والشاعر رافائيل دي منديفي ، يبدأ باكتشاف حب الوطن . 
شجرة أمريكية زغبية عديدة الأنواع وسريعة النمو وغليظة الجذع ، بذورها تؤكل بعد التحميص ومن أوراقها تستخرج مادة دهنية . 
في العاشر من تشرين أول عام 1868 يبدأ كارلوس مانويل دي سيسبيديس ، من معمل السكر الذي يمتلكه في ديما خاغوا ، حرب التحرير الوطني الكوبي الأولى . 
تمتد الثورة بقوة في منطقة وسط شرق الجزيرة . 
في هافانا ، يستغل الشاب مارتي ، الوسائل المتوفرة لديه كيما ينضم للنضال . 

مارتي : 





" ليست حلما" ، هي الحقيقة ، 
صرخة الحرب 
يصدح الشعب الكوبي 
الهائج 
الشعب الذي ، ثلاثة قرون 
عانى 
من ويلات الاضطهاد 
وغياهبه ." 

المذيعة : 
القمع والارهاب البوليسي يتضاعف يوما" بعد يوم . مارتي يعاني من ذلك شخصيا" . 
في تشرين أول 1869 ، يزج به في السجن ، مع صديقه فيرمين فالديس دومينغيز بتهمة مزعومة هي الخيانة . 
في العام التالي ، صدر الحكم بحقهما عن محكمة عسكرية اعتيادية . حكم على مارتي بالسجن لست سنوات . 
السجن والأعمال الٍاجبارية الشاقة في محاجر "سان لاثارو " يشكلان المدرسة حيث صقل معبده الثوري . 

مارتي : 





انظري لي يا أمي ، وبربك 
لاتبكي : 
لكوني عبدا لسني ول 
مذاهبي 
قلبك الشهيد اٍكتظ 
بالأشواك 
فكري ، أن بين الأشواك تنمو الورود 

المذيعة : 
اذ يستجيب النقيب العام لطلب والديه ، يمنحه العفو ويحوله الى " جزيرة الصنوبر " ( جزيرة الشباب حاليا" ) ، بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة يأذن بابعاده . 
ينطلق خوسيه مارتي منفيا" في كانون ثاني من عام 1871 . 
هناك ، واٍذ كان يمارس حملة دعائية في سبيل استقلال كوبا ، يتضامن مع نضال الشعب الاسباني دفاعا" عن الجمهورية . 

مارتي : 





" أقدر من يحول النكسة 
الى هزيمة للطاغية : 
أقدره ، ان كان كوبيا" ، 
أقدره ، ان كان أراغونيا" ." 

المذيعة : 
في سراغوسة ، يضع قدرته الذهنية على المحك . في غصون سنة وخمسة شهور ينهي تعليمه المتوسط وينال الاجازة في القانون المدني والكنسي ، والاجازة في الفلسفة والآداب . 
يعود الى مدريد ، ومن هناك يقوم برحلة قصيرة الى فرنسا وانكلترا ، ومن ثم يتجه نحو المكسيك حيث يحط في هذا البلد مع بداية عام 1875 . 

المذيعة : 
أمام ناظري مارتي ، جمهورية أمريكية لاتينية ، نالت حريتها ، دافعة الثمن من دم أبنائها، وعائلة متواضعة ترعاه بحب بالغ : وامكانية واقعية لترشيد همومه الثقافية . 
يجد الصداقة لدى رجال مثل مانويل ميركادو ، والحب لدى ابنة كاماغواي كارمن زاياس بازان، التي تزوج منها في كانون أول عام 1877 . 
في الأراضي المكسيكية ، يقوم بعمل صحافي مضني ، ويقيم العلاقات مع الشخصيات في مجال الثقافة ، ويعبر عن تعاطفه مع الحكومة الليبرالية التي كان يترأسها سبيستيان ليردي دي تيخادا ، الذي ورث اصلاحات بنيتو خواريس . 
باتصاله المباشر ، مع كل ما هو أصيل لدى الشعب المكسيكي ، يصقل أفكاره حول العدالة الاجتماعية . 

مارتي : 
" الحرية ليست اٍرضاء للذات : من الواجب نشرها لتشل البقية : العبد يعيب السيد ، من العار أن يكون المرء مالكا" لغيره . " 

المذيعة : 
أمام هزيمة الحكومة الدستورية بفعل الانقلاب العسكري الذي قام به الجنرال بورفيلايو دياس ، هجر مارتي البلد ، تعبيرا" عن احتجاجه على ذلك . 

مارتي : 





" كان بامكاني الموت ، ايتها المكسيك ، دفاعا" عنك وحبا" لك ، لكن ان وهنت يداك ، ولم تعودي جديرة بواجبك القاري ، قد أبكي ، تحت التراب ، بدموع ، قد تشكل لاحقا" طبقات حديدية لصنع السهام . " 
" أقول وداعا" للمكسيك ، هذه ، التي حططت بها بروح مفزوعة ، وأغادرها بأمل ، وبحب ، كما لو اٍنتشر في الأرض جمعاء ، حنان من أحبوني فيها . " 

مارتي : 
" حللت ، قبل شهور ، بشعب رائع ، وصلت فقيرا" ، مجهولا" ، مستوحشا" وحزينا" ، وبدون الاخلال بكرامتي ، وبدون كبح عنفواني ، قدم ذلك الشعب ، البريء ، والسخي ، حضنا" ، لذلك الحاج المتواضع . لقد صنع منه مدرسا" ، أي جعله خلاقا" لقد مد لي يده ، وأنا صافحتها بحرارة ". 

المذيعة : 





وصل خوسيه مارتي الى غواتيمالا مع نهاية شهر آذار من عام 1877 ، وعمل كمدرس في مدرسة اٍعداد مدرسي الصفوف الابتدائية التي يديرها الكوبي خوسيه ماريا ازاغيرري . ومن ثم في كلية الفلسفة التابعة للجامعة . 
تردد على الحلقات الفنية والأ دبية وعمق معارفه حول الهنود وصقل نظرته لما سماه بحق أمريكيتنا.

مارتي : 
" أتحدث لكم عما أتحدث عنه دوما" : عن ذلك العملاق المجهول ، عن تلك الأراضي التي مافتئت تتلعثم ، عن الشعوب ، من أجلي : هذه هي مهنتي ." 

المذيعة : 
في بيت ميغيل غارسيا غراندوس ، رئيس الجمهورية ، ورجل الثقافة الواسعة ، الذي يستضيفه بتعاطف وود ، يتعلرف على ابنته ماريا التي ألمت مارتي احدى أروع قصائد الحب التي خطها . 

مارتي : 





"أود ، في ظلال جناح 
أن أروي هذه القصة 
ابنة غواتيمالا التي قضت بسبب الحب ". 

المذيعة : 
تجتاز البلد أزمة سياسية تتعارض مع التفكير الديمقراطي والليبرالي للشاب الكوبي . في خضم جو العداء والنزاع الناشيء ، يقرر العودة الي كوبا ، حيث فشلت فيها " الحرب الكبرى " ، لكن ما برحت الاسباب التي أدت اليها قائمة . 

المذيعة : 
بالكاد يعيش في هافانا لمدة سنة ، يعمل كمحام ، يولد ابنه ، يشارك في النشاطات الأدبية ، في اطار حلقتي " غواناباكوا " و " ريغلا " ، يعمل في صالح استئناف الحرب . 
في ايلول من عام 1879 ، تم اعتقاله وابعاده الى اسبانيا مجددا" ، لكنه تفادى ذلك وحطت رحاله في نيويورك في كانون ثاني من عام 1880 . 
يتعرف على كارمن ميياريس ، التي ، اضافة لعائلتها ، تقدم له الحب والاستيعاف في أكثر لحظات حياته حراجة". ينضم في الحال الى " اللجنة الثورية الكوبية " التي يتزعمها الجنرال كاليكستو غارسيا . وقع بلاغته يؤثر على الجميع . 

مارتي : 





" قبل أن أتراجع عن السعي في سبيل تحرير وطني وازدهاره . يتحد بحر الشمال وبحر الجنوب ، وتنبثق أفعى من بيضة صقر . " 

7-
صوت طفل : 
يحكى أن مسافرا" حط رحاله في كاراكاس ساعة الغسق ، وقبل أن ينفض عن نفسه غبار الطريق لم يسال أين يمكن أن يأكل أو ينام ، بل كيف يسلك الى حيث هو تمثال بوليفار ". 

(( انتقال من صوت الطفل الى صوت مارتي )) 

مارتي : 
" يحكى أن المسافر ، وحيدا" بين الأشجار السامقة والارجه في الساحة ، بكى أما م التمثال ، الذي بدأ يتحرك كأب اقترب منه ابنه . " 

المذيعة : 
مكث مارتي في فنزويلا منذ كانون الثاني وحتى تموز من عام 1881 . 
ألقى دروسا" في قواعد اللغة الفرنسية والآداب في مدرستي سانتا ماريا و" فيغاس " ، وألقى دروسا" في البلاغة أمام شباب فنزويلا ، وكتب كتابا" أهداه لأبنه الغائب "اسماعيل الصغير " حيث يتفق الكثيرون على أنه بهذا الكتاب تبدأ مرحلة اعادة التجديد الملحمي في أمريكا الناطقة بالاسبانية . 

مارتي : 





" فتنه الجمال ، وأحب الكمال وكرس ذاته لما فيه فائدة ، تحدث بطلاقة فريدة ، بعذوبة وجمال لقد فكر بالمعية وقوة وعدالة . لقد خدم الأرض وأحب السماء ، أحب الرجال وشرف الرجال ، وتآخى مع الشعوب وأحبها . " 

المذيعة : 
بسبب عدم ارتياحه من مسلك الكوبي ، يهدده الدكتاتور غوسمان بلانكو ، بمغادرة البلد . 

مارتي : 
" غدا" سأهجر فنزويلا في طريقي الى نيويورك .. نا ابن أمريكا : بفضلها أنا كائن . وفي أمريكا التي أكرس ذاتي في سبيل كشفها ونفضها وتأسيسها العاجل ، هي المهد ، حيث لا قدحا" مرا" لشفاه عذبة ، ولا أفعى سامة تلدغ صدور الرجال ، ولا يرتد في مهدها ابنائها البررة . أجبريني يا فنزويلا ، كيف أخدمك ، أنا ابن لها " 

المذيعة : 
في ذلك الحين ، مارتي يقطن نيويرك ، المركز الرئيسي لامبراطورية أمريكا الشمالية الناشئة .
لا يهرب حدثا" هاما" من بؤبؤ عينه . مقالاته الصحافية تسمو بالمناقب والجمال . في ذات الوقت الذي تتطرق فيه للوقائع السياسية والاجتماعية الأكثر عمقا" . 

مارتي : 
" الاحتكار يتربص كمارد لا يرحم على باب كل الفقراء ، الاحتكار مارد اسود ، البرق معلق فوق رأسه والرعد ينفث في أذنيه ، وتحت قدميه تتوهج البراكين ." 

المذيعة : 





نهاية سنوات الثمانينيات وبداية التسعينات ، كانت بالنسبة له محفلا" للنشاط الوطني والثقافي والدبلوماسي المكثف . ترأس الجمعية الأدبية الاسبانية الأمريكية القائمة في نيويورك . وعين قنصلا" لجمهوريات الأراغواي والباراغواي والأرجنتين ، ونشر لأطفال أمريكا المجلة الشهرية التي حملت عنوان " العمر الذهبي " .

مارتي : 
"من أجل الأطفال نعمل ، لأن الأطفال هم من يجيدون الحب بعمق ، لأن الأطفال هم أمل العالم " 

المذيعة : 
ما بين عامي 1889 و 1890 ، يتابع بقلق بالغ محاولات الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لاخضاع بلدان أمريكا اللاتينية لزعامتها في ط المؤتمر الأمريكي الدولي " وفي " المؤتمر النقدي الدولية " . 

مارتي : 
ازدراء الجار العظيم الذي لا يعرفها ، هو الخطر الأكبر الذي تواجهه امريكيتنا ويتطلب الأمر ، لأن يوم الزيارة أضحى قريبا" ، ان يعرفها الجار بسرعة ، كيلا يزدريها بسبب الجهل ، ربما قد يطمع بها . وبسبب الاحترام ، بعدما يعرفها ، قد يرفع يديه عنها . " 

المذيعة : 
في خصوبة نضوجه السياسي ، مؤلف " الأشعار البسيطة " التي انبثقت من فؤاده في " شتاء الشدائد ذاك " ، يكرس ذاته بالكامل ، حينما اجتمعت في واشنطن الشعوب الناطقة بالاسبانية ، في سبيل الاشتقلال المطلق لكوبا ، ويخوض حملة مكثفة من أجل نزع الاستعمار الاقتصادي والثقافي من أمريكيتنا . 






مارتي : 
" أنا أبتغي رؤياك أيها الصديق 
لأني ، حينما أشعر بصدري 
قد أصبح مثقلا" ومحطما"
أتشاطر الهم معك ". 

المذيعة :
ما بين 5 كانون الثاني و 10 نيسان من عام 1892 ، كانت تجري عملية انشاء " الحزب الثوري الكوبي " هذا المشروع الأنموذجي الذي قام به خوسيه مارتي . 
فقراء الأرض ، والمهاجرون الكوبيون ، ذوو التواضع والسخاء ، يشكون صلب هذا الحزب ويعترفون بمارتي ملهما" أساسيا" لهم ، منذ ذلك الحين يطلقون عليه " المعلم والبطل ". 

مارتي : 
" من الرائع أن نرى حزبا" ثوريا" ، يسعى للاستمرار في المشروع الجذري الذي باه الآباء ، وانشاء جذور جديدة ..ا " 

المذيعة : 
في 24 شباط من عام 1895 ، تبدأ في كوبا مجددا" الحرب في سبيل استقلال الوطن . في 11 نيسان ، الى جانب مكسيمو غوميز ، القائد العام لجيش التحرير ، يرسو مارتي في شواطيء "كاخوبابو " ، وذلك بهدف الانضمام الى المعارك . 
تسعة وثلاثون يوما" ، قضاها معسكرا" ، يواجه خطوب الدهر ومخاطره ، الى جانب المناضلين الكوبيين الشجعان ، تجعله بشعر برجولته الكاملة ، وأن يحقق في النهاية ، السعادة . 
الطبيعة الكوبيىة بمناظرها الخلابة ، تفتنه وتحصن روحه ، يغني لها ويكتب في مذكراته " يوميات الحملة ". 

مارتي /: 
" الليلة لا تدع المرء ينام ما بين الأعشاش الصارخة ، استمع لموسيقى الغابة ، المعقدة والسلسة ، كتلك الصادرة عن كمان متقن الصنع ، الموسيقى تتماوج ، تتقاطع وتنطلق ، تفتح جناحيها وتهبط ، ترفرف وتسمو ، دوما" هي منسابة وخافتة ، جم هذه ا لأصوات الموسيقية السلسة : أي أجنحة هي تلك التي تلامس الأوراق ؟ أي كمان صغير هذا، أمواج من نغمات الكمان ، تمنح الأوراق مبررا" وحياة ؟ أي رقص لأرواح أوراق الشجر ؟ 

مارتي 





" أنا من دعا للحرب ، مسؤوليتي تبدأ معها ، بدلا"
من أن تنتهي . بالنسبة لي لن يكون الوطن أبدا" تسجيل انتصار ، بل احتضارا" وواجب . " 
أصبح الدم يغلي . والآن ينبغي منح التضحية احتراما" ومعنى انسانيا" ولطيفا" . 
.. أنا سأجعل العالم يثور . لكن رغبتي الوحيدة ، هي أن أكون هناك ، ملتصقا" بالجذع الأخير ، بالمقاتل الأخير . 
وأن أقضي بصمت بالنسبة لي فقد حانت الساعة ، لكني ما زلت قادرا" على خدمة هذا القلب الوحيد لجمهوريتنا . " 

المذيعة : 
في 19 آيار من عام 1895 ، في منطقة "دوس ريوس " ، سقط في الهيجاء ، بطل الاستقلال الكوبي .

مارتي : 
" اما أن تكون الجمهورية قائمة على أساس السمة الكاملة لكل ابن من أبنائها ، العمل بيديه والتفكير بعقله لا بعقل غيره ، وان يعبر عن نفسه بالكامل ، والاحترام لشرف العائلة والتعبير الكامل عن البقية : الحب ، ومن أجل كرامة الانسان ، واٍلا فلن تستحق الجمهورية دمعة من دموع نسائنا ، ولا نقطة دم واحدة من دماء شجعاننا" للمشمس وليس للغيوم " " نحن جنود الأضواء ".

انتهى *​

 


 ​

 
http://www.embacubasiria.com/images/j000016.jpg​


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*خوسيه مارتي شاعر كوبا الذي أحب العرب.*
العدد رقم134 نوفمبر 2003
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 في ساحة الثورة الشهيرة في العاصمة هافانا وقد وضع تمثال أبيض لمارتي تعبيراً عن تقدير كوبا للتضحيات التي قدمها هذا الشاعر.
 *[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)][/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]*صوره: سليمان حيدر
*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]*مَن تتح له زيارة جزيرة كوبا الواقعة في حوض البحر الكاريبي قبالة المكسيك، سيجد في كل مكان يذهب تمثالا أو ساحة عامة تحمل اسم الشاعر الكوبي خوسيه مارتي الملقب بالمعلم لما له من مكانة عزيزة في قلوب الكوبيين الذين قدّروا الدور النضالي الذي قام به مارتي من أجل تحرير كوبا من الاحتلال الإسباني لبلادهم.
*[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]وُلد خوسيه مارتي في عام 1853، ومنذ كان صغيرا كان يحلم باستقلال كوبا عن إسبانيا، وحين بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره أدخل السجن بسبب نشاطاته المعادية لسلطات الاحتلال. وفي العام نفسه كتب أول مسرحية شعرية له بعنوان (عبدالله)، ليخلد من خلالها نضال شعبه ضد المستعمرين. حيث قدم كوبا في هذه المسرحية في صورة أرض عربية وأبطال هذا العمل من العرب أيضا.
[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]*عشق للعرب
*[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]ومنذ ذلك الوقت لم تخل أعمال مارتي، وفي كل جزء من الأجزاء الثمانية والعشرين التي تشكّل أعماله الكاملة من المواضيع المتعلقة بالعرب بالرغم من المراحل الشاقة التي مر بها خلال حياته، فمن مرحلة النضال المبكر والدراسة، إلى مرحلة التحضير لحرب الاستقلال مرورا بفترة إقامته الإجبارية في إسبانيا وتنقله بين المكسيك ودول أمريكا الوسطى وفنزويلا، وأخيرا فترة ممارسته للصحافة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومقتله في التاسع عشر من مايو 1895 على أرض المعركة في كوبا.
يصف مارتي العرب قائلا: (تلك المخلوقات الرشيقة اللطيفة التي تشكل الشعب الأكثر نبلا وأناقة على سطح البسيطة) وذلك في معرض تعليقه على لوحة تحمل اسم (واقعة تطوان) رسمها الفنان الشهير ماريانو فورتوني، وقد نشر هذا التعليق في جريدة (ذي صن) الصادرة في نيويورك في مارس من عام 1881.
وتعرف مارتي خلال إقامته في إسبانيا على الكثير من الآثار العربية والإسلامية، فهو يعرف ويمتدح أقواس دمشق ومنسوجات وعطور وياسمين الجزيرة العربية وتماثيل الفراعنة القديمة في مصر، ويشير إلى أن الفن البيزنطي قد تعدّل بفضل التأثير العربي، وأن ثقافة هذا الشعب قد أسرت عقول القرّاء الأوربيين.
ويصف مارتي المشاعر التي يتسم بها الشعب العربي، لاسيما رقة القلب، ويسرد كيف أن أميرا، بعد انتصاره في المعركة وإذ شرع وجنوده بمغادرة أرضها رفض أن تفك خيمته لأن حمامتين أقامتا عشهما في سقف تلك الخيمة.
وفي خضم النضال الوطني الذي كان يقوده خوسيه مارتي كان يستعين أحيانا بالحكم العربية لتوبيخ المتخاذلين في خدمة الوطن، وفي أبريل عام 1894 - أي قبل عام من مصرعه - قال لبعضهم:
(ينبغي الاستفادة من العربي في أمرين على الأقل: صلواته اليومية حيث يدعو الله الهداية للسير على الصراط المستقيم، وذلك المثل القائل الكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير).
[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]*حلم الحرية للجميع
*[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]إن تطلع الشاعر خوسيه مارتي إلى الحرية والاستقلال لم يكن حالة خاصة بوطنه كوبا، بل كان هو نفسه مرتبطا بكل الدول والشعوب التي تمر بظروف استعمارية شبيهة بما يحصل على أرض كوبا، وبسبب اطلاع مارتي على الكثير من الأعمال المتعلقة بالعرب وشغفه بمعرفة كل ما يحصل في البلدان العربية التي بدأ الاستعمار الأوربي آنذاك ينهش بعض أجزائها، تابع مارتي ما حصل في مصر وتونس والمغرب وعلق على كل واحدة منها بما يؤكد رفضه لكل أشكال الاستعمار والتدخل في قرارات الشعوب الحرة، فعندما اندلعت ثورة عنيفة ضد الخديوي في مصر عام 1881، وكادت أن تنجح لولا تدخل الإنجليز في العام التالي، عن تلك الثورة قال مارتي: (مصر تسعى لأن تكون سيدة نفسها).
وفي وقت متزامن مع ما يحدث في مصر قامت فرنسا باجتياح تونس تحت ذريعة استعادة الشرف الوطني الفرنسي أمام إهانة مزعومة لهذا الشرف في أفريقيا، ويعلق مارتي على ذلك: (لم يكن سوى ذريعة لتغطية طموحها في توسيع ممتلكاتها الاستعمارية في أفريقيا)، وأمام هذه الذريعة الفرنسية يتساءل مارتي: (هل يهدف الـ28 ألف جندي الذين انطلقوا من ميناء طولون الفرنسي باتجاه أفريقيا، إلى إنقاذ شرف فرنسا أم الزج بفرنسا في حرب مميتة ضد الشعوب المصممة على التحرر).
[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]*قصيدة لمدينة (سبتة)
*[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]وأخيرا في المغرب حيث يوجد المستعمر الإسباني نفسه، الذي احتل الريف المغربي ومنطقة سبتة عام 1881 التي استخدمها الإسبان كمنفى للثوار الكوبيين. وفي عام 1883 قامت ثورة ضد المحتل الإسباني أيّدها مارتي بالكلمات التالية: (الشعب المقموع لا يتراجع أبدا، ولن يتراجع الشعب الذي احتُلت أرضه من قبل الأجنبي... لقد عاد الريف وأشعل الحرب ضد إسبانيا، وستعيش إسبانيا في الحرب ضد الريف، مادامت لم تجل قواتها عن هذه الأرض المقدسة).
وكادت قدما الشاعر خوسيه تطآن الأرض العربية لأول مرة في سجن سبتة عندما نُفي لإسبانيا إلا أن ذلك لم يحصل ولم يصل إلى ذلك السجن الأفريقي، وفي مسرحية (الوطن والحرية) قدم مارتي لسجن سبتة على لسان أحد أبطاله:
[/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]*نعم سبتة دار الرهبة
حيث سلاسل الحديد في الحيطان معلقة
وحيث مئات الأسواط تهوي
والدم القاني يتدفق في الأوردة
وحيث اللسان يستبدل
بلسان المقارع الساطعة
ومع كل شمس أشاهد حيا يدفن،
ورعبا يحرك كل ذرة مني
وداراً، يشيب الأطفال بها،
وجراح الأجساد الواهية تتلف الروح
والبحر الأجش يصم الآذان بهديره
بالغيظ لا بالأمواج يطوّقها​*[/FONT] 




 خوسيه مارتي.
 



 تمثال لرأس خوسيه مارتي موجود في حديقة متحفه.




 منزل خوسيه مارتي بالقرب من هافانا.




 المنزل وقد تحول الى متحف خاص يضم مقتنياته.
​إبراهيم المليفي​


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ملاحظة لحفظ حقوق النشر تم نقل الصفحة بالكامل 




*الشعوب العربية في حدقة خوسيه مارتي*









*من تأليف : خوسيه كانتون نافارو













جائزة عبدالله 1991 
في الشعر والشهادة الادبية
الممنوحة من قبل الاتحاد العربي في كوبا 





كافة حقوق الطبع محفوظة . يمنع النقل الجزئي او الكلي دون العودة لدار النشر. 
EDITORA POLITICA,
BELASCONAIN NO.864 CIUDAD DE LA HABANA , CUBA © 1995. الصفحة التالية ​*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*عبدالله : كتاب الى الوطن - خوسيه مارتي.*
*قامت بتعريبها الآنسة : رنا علي الموسوي


الشخصيات​إسبيرتا، والدة عبدالله
إلميرا، شقيقة عبدالله
عبدالله
شيخ
مستشارون، جنود​
(تجري الأحداث في النوبة)​​




​المشهد الأول​(عبدالله والشيخ والمستشارون)​​
الشيخ:
يا أيها القائد النبيل، ها قد أتى إلى بلادنا 
غاز متعطش للدماء، يهددنا بتحويل أسوارنا غبارا 
إذا قاومنا جبروته وقوته 
يشير إلى جيشه، الذي يركب أفراس نبيلة عربية أصيلة 
فيما الجموع تمد يد العون إلى المعتدي 
وعدد الرماح وفير، حتى يخال العدو 
أن رؤيتها تكفي ليدب الذعر في قلوب الشجعان وتخور قواهم 
وما أكثر خيمه، أيها القائد النبيل 
وقد بلغت السهل بلمح البصر 
هذا المعتدي اللئيم يا عبدالله النبيل 
له من القسوة والتعجرف 
أن يبعث برسول يطالب باستسلام النار والهواء 
والأرض والمياه ! ​
عبدالله:
إذهب قل لذاك الظالم أنه في النوبة 
بطل لكل عشرين سهم من سهامه 
فليجرأ أن يكون سيد هوائنا 
وأن يحرم من النار ديارنا 
قل له أنه لن يشتري أرضنا إلا بدمه 
وأن ماءنا ستختلط بدموعه 
الشيخ:
أيها المحارب العظيم، خفف من حماسك 
فأولائك الغرباء المتعجرفين لا يعرفون الحياء 
والاعتداء البربري هذا 
ليس مجرد غرور ووعيد 
ها قد احتجزوا النوبيين في المعسكر ! 
وها قد وضعوا حراساً أمام أبوابنا ! ​عبدالله:
ما قولك أيها الشيخ؟​​
الشيخ:
قولي لك يا قائد الجيش النوبي 
لتلمع الرماح 
وليرفرف في الأجواء علم الوطن المقدس 
ولتقتلع النوبة لسان المعتدي الوقح 
وتروي السهل بدمه 
فلتقاوم النوبة كما قاومت إسبارتا اليونانية 
أتيت أناشدك الانتقام من التهديدات الجبانة 
ومن البربري المعتدي الآتي لسلب الحياة من أرواحنا 
أتيت أتوسل النوبي القوي أن يهمَّ مع الشعب إلى المعركة ​
عبدالله:
موافق أيها الشيخ الجليل 
ليتبعني الشجعان والقادة النبلاء 
وإذا ما تطاول أحد المعتدين على الأحرار 
سيجدوننا في قلب المعركة، في النوبة، 
فنحن أبناء الوطن، ولدنا من أجل النوبة ونعيش من أجلها 
وإن لفظنا آخر أنفاسنا 
فمن أجل النوبة 
لأن قوانا كلها وشجاعتنا لها 
قل للشعب أنه متى يقرر الذهاب إلى المعسكر 
سأكون في الطليعة 
قل للظالم أن يستعد وأن يهيئ جيشه 
قل له أن رماحنا ستكون أكثر لمعاناً وبريقاً من رماحه ​
الشيخ:
يا لشجاعة أرواحنا وصلابتها! 
هنيئاً لك ألف مرة، 
أيها الشاب الشجاع 
ليهتف الجميع 
يحيا عبدالله ! ​(يخرج الشيخ والمستشارون)​​



​المشهد الثاني​(عبدالله)​
عبدالله:
أخيراً أصبحت ذراعي القوية قادرة 
حان لسيفي الفتاك أن يلوح مهددا 
ولفرسي النبيلة أن تعدو طليقة 
وتلج المعركة المحتدمة ! 
أخيراً سيشرق المجد على محياي ! 
وسأصبح محرر أمتي المحبطة 
ومخلص بلادي من براثن الطاغية 
ومن الظالم الدنيء الذي يهدد النوبة 
حتى يطلب العفو والغفران مني، راكعاً عند قدميَّ ! 
والجموع البائسة التي مدت له يد العون 
ستنهار من شدة الرعب أمام جهادنا 
وسيتمرَّغ في الوحل جبين المتكبِّرين وأرواحهم 
ويغدو السهل حيث انتشر معسكر الغازي 
شاهداً صامتاً على دناءته 
سيذل الطاغية أمام الأحرار 
وينتقم المظلوم لوصمة العار 
أيها الغازي البائس، لقد حانت ساعة موتك 
فلا جدوى من تهديداتك ومن شجاعة جيشك 
أمام جرأتنا 
لطالما تخلص الرقيق من نير عبوديته 
وطعن المعتق قلب سيده بعدة قيده. 
ساعة الاندحار الأخيرة في انتظارك 
ورمح النوبيين الحاد سيغوص قريباً في صدرك 
ها قد بدأت أراهم، كالنمور المتعالية 
حين تنقض على فريستها 
ها هم باتجاه صفوفنا يسرعون 
وثائرين يقاتلون 
وإذا بالدم يتدفق غزيراً في السهل 
ها هم يعودون بنهم الطاغي وجشعه 
لتغوص رماحنا في جوانبهم 
وتنحني أعناقهم أمام حد السيوف 
ها قد وهنوا وانهزموا فينتفضون، 
كفهود الصحراء الغاضبة التي تفتك بفريستها 
ثم ينهكون ويزمجرون ويجهدون 
وتتدفق منهم الدماء ويقاتلون 
وتصدر عنهم أنات ألم عظيمة 
أولئك الأعداء الهائجون يندفعون 
كالبرابرة على جيشنا، يقاتلون، يهرعون ويتقهقرون 
ثم يعودون ليسقطوا جثة هامدة 
ويئنون ثم يتهيئون ثانية للمعركة فيهلكون! 
ها قد دُمر الجيش الجبان 
ها هو يُدبر عبر السهل 
آه كم تزيدني نشوة الانتصار قوة وشجاعة وحيوية ! 
الدم يغلي في عروقي، واندفاعي لا يقهر 
آه ما أشد توقي إلى المعركة ! 



​​​المشهد الثالث​(المحاربون وعبدالله)​​المحارب:
السلام عليك يا عبد الله​​عبد الله:
وعليك السلام يا أنبل المحاربين​​
المحارب:
لقد دقت ساعة المعركة 
ها هي الخيول تعدو منطلقة 
في ساحة الوغى، 
والقلوب تخفق شجاعةً 
وروح الشعب تنتعش أملاً 
إن انتصرت أيها القائد النبيل 
سيتوجك الشعب النوبي 
بأكاليل الغار 
وإن قضيتَ في خضم المعركة 
ستتوج شهيداً للوطن ! 
فلتظهر البشرى على المحيى 
ولتلمع الأسلحة الفتاكة 
ولترسم على الوجوه رغبة القتال 
والعظمة والشجاعة ​
عبد الله:
من تجري في عروقه الشجاعة 
لا يبالي بالتيجان أو الغار 
لقد هدد الطاغية النوبة الحرة 
وأراد تسخيرها لسطوته 
فلنهب إلى المعركة 
لتثبت دماؤنا للغازي 
أن الصدور التي تسيل منها 
هي أسوار تحمي النوبة 
وأن أذرعنا هي حصونها 
إلى الحرب أيها الشجعان ! 
سيتخبط الطاغية في دمه 
وستتصدى صدورنا لحملته الوقحة 
كالسد المنيع 
فلتُقظ دماؤه جرأتنا 
إلى الحرب ! إلى الحرب ! 
ليسمع الغازي الدنيء الذي يهاجمنا 
قعقعة سيوفنا الفتاكة الجريئة 
لحظة الهزيمة 
لا يستخفن أبداً بالنوبة العظيمة! 
هيا إلى الحرب ! إلى المعركة 
ولتكن شجاعة أرواحنا 
الترس الذي يحميك يا وطني ! ​(يهمون بالخروج)




​​​المشهد الرابع​(إسبيرتا وعبدالله)​​إسبيرتا:
إلى أين ؟ مهلك​​عبد الله:​​
أماه ! لا يسعني الانتظار​
​إسبيرتا: 
تمهل يا عبد الله​​
عبد الله:
أتهمل يا أماه ؟ ألا ترين الجيش المتأهب بانتظاري؟ 
أليست ذراعي التي ستدافع عن حرية النوبة في وجه العدوان؟ 
ألا ترين كيف يتهيأ المحاربون ؟ 
وكيف تلمع رماحنا ؟ 
لا يسعني التمهل، يا أماه ! 
أنا ذاهب إلى الساحة دفاعاً عن الوطن إسبيرتا:
أنا أمك !​​
عبد الله:
وأنا نوبي ! الشعب بأكمله ينتظرني للدفاع عن حريته! 
الغرباء يحتلون أراضينا 
ويهددوننا بالعبودية البغيضة 
ويصوبون رماحهم تجاهنا بوقاحة 
ونحن لا يحكمنا إلا الله والشرف 
نموت في سبيل الوطن قبل أن نراه راكعاً 
عند أقدام الوحشي الظالم ! ​
إسبيرتا:
وإن كان الشرف يدفعك إلى الحرب 
أمك تأمرك الآن وتردعك ​
عبد الله:
لا يمكن إلا للصاعقة أن تردع قوة عبد الله النبيل وشجاعته! 
هلموا إلى الحرب، أيها المحاربون النبلاء 
هلموا برفقة قائدكم ​(يخرج المحاربون)




​​​المشهد الخامس​(عبدالله وإسبيرتا)​​
عبدالله:
أماه ! أغفر ابتعادي عنك 
أغفر ذهابي إلى القتال 
آه ! هذه دموع تعبر عن عظيم قلقي 
وتفرج عن إعصار يعصف بصدري (تبكي إسبيرتا)​
أماه ! لا تبكي 
تكفيني ألما دموعك السخية 
لكن عيوني الحزينة 
وقلبي الشجاع 
لن يأبها لأنين المحتضر 
ولا قعقعة الأسلحة الفتاكة 
ولا أبالي بالعودة إلى الديار في كفن 
والسقوط ضحية الدماء والغضب 
لو كان عبد الله على يقين 
أن دماءه ستخلص النوبة 
من براثن الغرباء البغيضة، 
لأدميت ثوبك ببقع من هذه الدماء 
أنا لا أخشى إلا عليك، 
ومع أن جنود بلادي لا يسمعون بكائي 
فأنت ترين انهمار الدموع على وجهي 
وتدفقها على وجنتي ! ​
إسبيرتا:
لم كل هذا الحب لحفنة التراب؟ 
أجبني ! 
من حماكَ في طفولتك ؟ 
من ضمك إلى صدره ؟ 
من أمدَّك جرأةً وقوةً ؟ 
أهي أمك أم النوبة؟ ​
عبدالله:
أماه، إن حب الوطن 
ليس مجرد حب تافه لحفنة من تراب 
أو للعشب والنبات 
بل هو الحقد الشديد على من يمسه 
والنقمة الأبدية على من يعتدي عليه 
إنه حب يُنهض فينا عالم ذكريات 
وينعش فينا حب الحياة 
حين تعتصر الروح الجريحة دما 
تجد في حب الوطن صور الحب والحنين الهادئ 
الذي يواسينا ​إسبيرتا:
وهل هذا حب أعظم من محبة أمك ؟​​عبدالله:
وهل في الوجود أسمى من الوطن؟​​
إسبيرتا:
أهذا ما يدفعك للتخلي عني؟ 
هل تندفع إلى الحرب على جناح السرعة 
وتنسى من وهبتك الحياة ؟ 
أجبني، أهذا ما يمليه عليك وطنك؟ 
ألا تخاف الموت الذي ينتظر؟ ​
عبدالله:
إن الشغوف بالدفاع عن وطنه 
لا يقيم وزناً للدماء أو العناء! 
ولا يأبه بالطاغية المتعالي 
ولا يكترث للتهديدات 
فمن كانت الجنة مرامه 
يدخلها بكل بسالة! ​إسبيرتا:
ألن تبقى معي؟ هل تتخلى عني؟​​عبدالله:
أماه ! أنا ذاهب إلى المعركة​​إسبيرتا:
هل تذهب إذاً؟ هل ترحل ؟ يا قرة عيني​(تركع)​
أمك البائسة تركع أمامك 
أترى كيف تنهمر دموعي 
وتغسل قدميك من شدة الألم والمرارة 
مهلك بني ! ​عبدالله:​​
انهضي أماه !​
​إسبيرتا:
باسم حبي لك أستحلفك لا ترحل !​​
عبدالله:
تطلبين ألا أرحل فيما النوبة كلها بانتظاري ؟ 
والشعب المتحمس لغسل وصمة العار 
ينتظرني عند الأبواب بقلق بالغ 
وحدها الصاعقة تردع شجاعة عبدالله النبيل ! ​
إسبيرتا: 
وأمك التعسة التي تتوسلك 
وتغسل قدميك بدموعها، 
أليست صاعقة حب تردعك ؟ 
أليست صاعقة ألمٍ تأسرك ؟ ​
عبدالله: 
ما هذا العذاب ؟ ما هذا القلق العظيم ! 
أمي تبكي... والنوبة تناديني... 
أمي وأمتي تتنازعاني ... 
لم يعد للشك مكان في قلبي، الوداع 
أنا ذاهب إلى وطني ​(يخرج)




​​​المشهد السادس​(إسبيرتا)​
إسبيرتا: 
لقد رحل! قد يعيدونه إليَّ 
مضرجاً بالدماء ومشوهَ الجسد 
سيناديني بأنين الجريح 
وتمتزج دموعه الحزينة بعبراتي 
ويضم وجهه الشاحب والهامد إلى وجنتي! 
لا أتمالك نفسي بكاء ونحيب 
وعبراتي تكر رعباً وخوفاً وتسوّد رؤيتي ! 
لكن لم البكاء؟ 
ألم تكن النوبة معطاءة ساعة ولادتنا ؟ 
لم تنزع الأمهات من أبنائهن الشجاعة؟ 
أيبكين فيما يعتدي الطاغية على النوبة؟ 
أيتجاهلن العظمة والأبهة؟ 
أنتن الطاغيات، هل تردن إغراق حب الوطن في حبّكن ؟ 
لا! لا يذرفن الدمع لذهاب أبنائهن إلى الموت 
لأنهن لسن نوبيات، بل لأنهن أمهات! 
أمهات يسمعن كيف تختلط قعقعة السيوف 
بأنين ولد يُطعن في الأحشاء ! 
يعرفن أن الأبناء في المعارك 
لا يتذكرون ديارهم أبداً 
بل يرتمون بجرأة في أحضان منية 
تخطفهم من أحضان أم حزينة 



​​​​​​
​المشهد السابع​(إسبيرتا وألميرا)​​إلميرا: 
أماه ! أتبكين ؟​​
إسبيرتا: 
لم تستغربين ؟ 
ابني عبدالله ذهب إلى المعركة 
فأي بطلة، أي أم لا تذرف الدموع 
لرحيل ولدها الحبيب إلى الحرب ؟ ​
إلميرا: 
الأم الشجاعة ! 
الأم المحبة للوطن ! 
آه ! ما انفكت الدموع تنساب على وجنتيك 
والألم يبدو في عينيك 
وبكاء الجبن يبلل صدرك ! 
الأم النوبية لا تبكي 
حين يذهب ابنها من أجل الوطن ! 
أحب عبدالله حباً لا حدود له 
وحناني له من عطف الأخوات 
لكن يداي هي من سلّمت السيف 
ليديه القويتين 
السيف، حين هم بالرحيل 
وودعته وقبلت على جبينه 
وأنت تبكين فيما عبدالله يجاهد 
ويكلّل بالمجد والعظمة 
والغار والشهرة 
أماه ! ألا تسمعين صليل السيوف ؟ 
أولا تسمعين الصراخ ؟ 
وروعة صوت البوق؟ 
وجلبة المعركة ؟ 
كم يحسدنا أولئك الفرسان 
على زيّنا الحربي 
وخيولنا الأصيلة 
ورماحنا الفتاكة ​
إسبيرتا: 
وأنتِ، هل تتركين دارك وأمك، 
على غرار عبدالله 
وتذهبين لمواجهة الموت في الساحات؟ ​
إلميرا: 
أجل يا أماه ! 
لتحزن الحجارة التي تطؤها أقدامنا 
ولتأسف على مصاب وطننا الجريح 
أما زلت تبكين؟ 
ألا تسمعين صوت البوق الذي ينعش أرواحنا ؟ 
ألا تسمعين ؟ 
أماه ! 
ألا يصلك عطر المعركة الأخّاذ ؟ (يطرق الباب)​
لكن...ما هذا الصوت الذي يباغتنا ؟ 
أماه، من تراه يطرق بابنا ؟ ​إسبيرتا:​​(تهرع إلى الباب) 
عبدالله !​
​
إلميرا: (تُمسك بها) 
لا تصرخي أماه ! 
قد يكون أحد الجرحى يطرق بابنا من شدة اليأس 
دعينا نساعده أماه 
من الطارق ؟ ​صوت: 
افتحوا الباب !​



​​​​​​​​​​​​
المشهد الثامن​يدخل محاربون حاملين عبدالله جريحاً​​إسبيرتا وألميرا​​(بهلع): 
عبدالله !​

(يحمل المحاربون عبدالله إلى وسط المسرح)​​
عبدالله: 
ها إنا عدت محتضراً لأسقط على قدميكما 
أنا الآن على أهبة الرحيل إلى مكان 
لن أستطيع فيه حمل السيف ولا رمي الرمح 
أتيت ألفظ أنفاسي الأخيرة 
بين ذراعيك أماه ! 
أموت، أموت والنوبة تكافح 
ودماء إخوتي تتدفق 
والوطن ينتظر الحرية من جهادنا ! 
أماه لا تبكي 
شجعي المحاربين كالأمهات الشجاعات واهتفي: "​​​كافحوا ! كافحوا !"​
"​​​أيها النوبيون، استبشروا خيراً"​
​إسبيرتا: 
تريدني ألا أبكي ؟ 
وهل سيعيدك الوطن إلي يوماً ؟​​عبدالله: 
أماه، إن حياة النبلاء 
كفاح وموت في سبيل​​الوطن 
وإن اقتضى الأمر الموت بشجاعة لإنقاذه 
أشعر أن ساعتي حلّت، 
إني احتضر 
لا تقلقوا سكوني الحزين 
صه ! دعوني أسمع 
آه ! يبدو لي أن العدو 
مني بخسارة فادحة 
إنه ينهزم عبر السهول 
إني أرى جنودنا ينقضون 
على المعتادين الجبناء 
النوبة ربحت المعركة ! 
أموت سعيداً ولا أخشى المنية 
لأني استطعت إنقاذ بلدي 
كم جميل أن اموت 
وأنا أكافح دفاعاً عن وطني ​(يهوى بين أذرع المحاربين)​​(تم نشر هذه المسرحية في العدد اليتيم للجريدة الصغيرة التي أصدرها مارتي (الوطن الحر) في تاريخ 23 تشرين الأول 1869).​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*​


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

قصيدة اعرف مصر 


*أعرف مصر وترفها
وبلاد فارس وفخرها
لكني أفضّل دعابة 
نسمات الجبال النقية

أعرف أسفار الرحّالة 
ونزاعات بني البشر
لكني أفضّل طنين النحل 
حول أجراس الزهور

أعرف أنشودة الريح 
لأغصان الشجر
فلا يدعين أحد بأّني كاذب
لأن هذا حقا ما أفضّل

أعرف قطيعا يرتعد خوفا
فيلفظ أنفاسه في الحظيرة
يتملك التعب قلبه
ليموت في العتمة بلا غضب*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الخطاب الذي ألقاه رئيس جمهورية كوبا، فيدل كاسترو روس، في جلسة اختتام أعمال "المؤتمر الدولي من أجل التوازن العالمي"، تكريماً للذكرى الخمسين بعد المائة لولادة بطلنا الوطني خوسيه مارتيه، في التاسع والعشرين من كانون الثاني/يناير 2003*
 <DIV align=center>
<FONT face="Arabic Transparent" size=3><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'">حضرات المشاركين في "اللقاء الدولي من أجل التوازن العالمي" كتكريم للذكرى الخمسين بعد المائة لولادة خوسيه مارتيه.


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم 
تم نقل اسماء كثير هم المساهمون الاصليون في انجاز هذا العمل الرائع 
وما انا إلا ناقل لكم 


صلوا لأجل ضعفي


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بعد مرور سريع : جميل جدا جدا .
سأعود و أدقق بالموضوع , عند وجود الوقت الكافي لذلك .
شكرا طوني .


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*مواضيعك كلها تصلح كموسوعة
ميرسى يا فندم*


----------



## thelife.pro (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك 
دائما في الخدمة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مواضيعك كلها تصلح كموسوعة*
> *ميرسى يا فندم*


 

شكرا لتشجيعك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## thelife.pro (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا دونا


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)

لا استطيبع ان اقول انه رااااااااااااائع


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لا استطيبع ان اقول انه رااااااااااااائع



  شكرا لمشاركتك  بس ليش ماحبيت الموضوع   مع هيك بحترم رأيك كتير  انت اخ عزيز وغالي   اذا بدك حذوف الموضوع  او حرقوا  او مابعرف  هههههههههه عم بمزح لا تصدق   بحب اشكرك عمشاركتك كتير  وبطلب اعرف اذا في اي غلط بالموضوع   صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------

